# First time travelling...



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Friday will be the first time Love Story ever travels in a trailer... its a three horse box so she wont be alone. We tried her yesterday and she loaded very well, only panicked a little at being closed in, but nothing major.

This is all of our first time travelling, we're going to Ermalo, which is three hours away. Any advice on how to make loading and driving easier for ourselves and the horses? Thanx!


----------

